# Manual transmission clutch issues



## Jeffgg (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello,

First time Chevy owner from oNtario Canada. 2014 Chevy Cruze. And let me tell you. As much as I love the car. I am currently being put through **** with the service department and Chevy customer care. 

The problem started at 25k KM's. I noticed an issue with the start up making a grinding noise every time I started the car. I took it in for oil change and to check it out. They could not find the problem. I took the car back again at 35k KM's for the same thing. An oil change and to look at the problem. They said they still couldn't find it. Finally I took it in a 3rd time at 45k KM's and now and only now Chevy is telling me I have clutch material that is plugging up my starter due to a worn clutch. Here's where I am having the issue. Chevy will not take it apart to assess if the clutch is wear and tear or if it is a manufacturer issue. I am at a cross roads here. The car is still under full warranty and Chevy is refusing to assist in any matter and putting the onus back on me the driver (been driving standard for almost 16 years now)

As I sit here reading on the forum all the other owners having the same issue as me I am baffled that Chevy is wiping their hands of any responsibility here. Where is the customer care in all of this? 

Also as recent as yesterday the car is now making a new noise. No idea how to proceed. 
I'm a single independent male trying to make a living for himself. I thought buying a new car would mean reliability. Had I known this would be an issue I would have purchased a used Honda (my old used 1996 Honda went 250k km until it needed a new clutch) 

I don't know what else to do or who to turn too
I've talked to 3 different Chevy customer care reps who no longer return my calls or provide answers as to what my opinions are here. 

Where is the customer service in all of this?

Chevy what are you going to do to help out your customer here???


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Where in Ontario? We have many GM dealers try a different dealer and bring the previous receipts/work orders showing its not a new problem, if it came up at 45K km they'll try to put it on you but show previous attempts to fix before it became it became a problem.

Also while certain customer care reps may know the case, if there not willing to help, ask for a new one or management and be clear you're unhappy with your service.

Be as specific as possible with when the problem happens and tell them they can keep it. General Motors for warranty issues that require you to be without your vehicle,is supposed to offer courtesy vehicle, if the dealer says no, ask for their service manager, no go? Ask for the GM.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The problem is occurring because you are playing in the greyest area of a powertrain claim.

The dual mass flywheel, the pressure plate, and the throwout bearing are covered if they fail.
The clutch disc, a wear item like brake pads, is not a covered repair unless it has experienced a mechanical failure....that being the anti vibration springs and slip face area.

You are seeing, (or somebody saw) clutch material building up on the starter shaft......leading to the ASSUMPTION that there may be the possibility of a non covered part failure.

OK....hold that thought......lets see if your definition of grinding and a mechanics definition (me) of grinding, in this situation are the same.
To me, the complaint 'grinding while starting' is interpreted as: There is a loud, grinding sound that occurs when the key is turned, at a startup attempt, the engine does NOT start, and the grinding stops when the key is released.
A second or third attempt at starting the engine will result in a normal starter engagement and the engine starts as expected.

Read my interpretation a couple of times, slowly....................does this accurately describe what you have been trying to get resolved?
If it is, inspection should reveal damage to the starter pinion gear as well as the flywheel gear teeth.

For the record, having spun wrenches for over fifty years, I have never seen clutch material restrict starter pinion travel.....I suppose you could be the first, but I have my doubts.

If there is no damage to the flywheel teeth, then a starter replacement would be the first step (we are trying to resolve a grind, remember, the dealer mechanic has brought up the clutch thought).
That starter, BTW, is to be installed with the mindset it is for testing purposes.......to support the mechanics diagnosis.
In the event the problem is gone, the mechanics suggestion of a obstructed pinion now has merit......the starter stays installed and everybody stops talking about a clutch.

Back to the 'who pays' clutch discussion.

Because of the possibility of a non covered, wear item failure presents itself, the dealer has to prepare you for possible expenses that will be on your dime.
You are being warned of this possibility prior to disassembly for a good reason.........if you are a normal person, you would go ballistic if the car was disassembled and THEN they told you it will be at your expense and, Oh by the way, you have already incurred $XXXX and your car is all over the floor.
In the event a covered component has caused excessive friction disc wear, then the entire costs can be directed to Chevrolet as a warranty claim.

If you have other questions, or determine that your failure description may be causing confusion, post back.

I'll watch for your response.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Hello,
> 
> First time Chevy owner from oNtario Canada. 2014 Chevy Cruze. And let me tell you. As much as I love the car. I am currently being put through **** with the service department and Chevy customer care.
> 
> ...




Hey Jeffgg, 

I regret to hear that you are experiencing concerns with your Cruze and apologize for any inconvenience this situation may have caused. I would love to look into your situation further. Please send a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current kilometers, the name of your dealer, and your case number if you have one. 
Looking forward to your message.

Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Trishkaq (Dec 5, 2020)

Jeffgg said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time Chevy owner from oNtario Canada. 2014 Chevy Cruze. And let me tell you. As much as I love the car. I am currently being put through **** with the service department and Chevy customer care.
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## Trishkaq (Dec 5, 2020)

Trishkaq said:


> Hi
> I am currently walking AGAIN after my clutch failed AGAIN after four months only after replacing it. I KNOW how to use a clutch. I am thinking of trading it in after I get it back. Much as I love this car, I can't afford a $1300 bill twice a year!


----------

